# ZOTAC GeForce RTX 3090 Trinity



## W1zzard (Sep 24, 2020)

Zotac's GeForce RTX 3090 Trinity comes at the NVIDIA MSRP of $1499. It offers 24 GB VRAM paired with a large triple-fan, triple-slot cooler that ensures temperatures and noise levels stay low. Outside of gaming, the fans will stop completely because of the fan-stop capability.

*Show full review*


----------



## PerfectWave (Sep 24, 2020)

No founder edition review?


----------



## sutyi (Sep 24, 2020)

PerfectWave said:


> No founder edition review?



I'm guessing there weren't many FE models to go around, so chances are probably only a select few YouTube tech channels had received them as it looks better on video.

On the other hand I would put about 20:1 odds it the FE will be ever available again... for your regular Joe Schmoe.

PS.: Remember. #notapaperlaunch


----------



## yeeeeman (Sep 24, 2020)

conclusion is that this card should have been called titan rtx, be for workstation and that is it. rtx3080 hits a sweet spot for this gpu/process and nvidia can't do a lot more to improve on that other than blow up the transistor budget and power budget.


----------



## PerfectWave (Sep 24, 2020)

"When it comes to 4K gaming, NVIDIA made a surprising declaration ahead of the 3rd party reviews, the card will (only) be 10 to 15% faster in 4K gaming. " LOL


----------



## HD64G (Sep 24, 2020)

Performance exactly where expected. +10% over 3080 and a crazy price that will allow massive profit margins that are much needed since very few will be made and sold. Only professional users could have any interest in this GPU. Or elitists.


----------



## Birdito (Sep 24, 2020)

has been extensively shown beating not just its predecessor, the RTX 2080, by a high double-digit percent 
Excuse me but the bilibili video benchmark by video cards shows only 8 to 9 % compared to the 3080 .  That is high SINGLE digits So much hype and many false claims in this launch.


----------



## xrror (Sep 24, 2020)

Why is it Zotac always seems to find a way to mess up overclocking on it's full size cards? It's not that they're bad, but it's always something like they'll use a custom voltage controller that no OC utility except theirs can support, or even the supercaps on either other cards which seem like a good idea but in the end they're still behind on OC.

And then their mini cards are just fine. Like huh?


----------



## Shatun_Bear (Sep 24, 2020)

9% and 6% over 3080. Can Ampere get any more of a letdown comparative to the expectations the unveil show set for many?

I always knew after learning it was on Samsung 8nn that nearly all of Huang's claims about Ampere were fanciful.


----------



## Footman (Sep 25, 2020)

So even at 4K it's only 9% faster, if we look at your performance summary than, the 3080 which is 50% of the cost. What are Nvidia smoking these days!!!


----------



## xela333 (Sep 26, 2020)

Looks like this Zotac card is one of the models potential effected by the crash to desktop power delivery issue. To hit that price, they cheaped out on components and a firmware update to reduce clocks is probably going to be the only fix.


----------



## The Perfection Builds (Oct 13, 2020)

*ARE YOU THAT SIMPLE PEOPLE THAT YOU DON'T GET THE SIMPLE FACT THAT THE RTX 3090 IN ALL 3RD PARTY REVIEWS HAVE BEEN STRICTLY RESTRICTED BY INCOMPATIBLE TEST SETUP!!!!!!!

- THERES NOTHING TO DO WHEN YOU HAVE DUAL CHANNEL DDR4 NO MATTER HOW OVER cLOCKED IT IS! -UNLESS YOU HAVE IT THAT PLENTY THE 512-BIT GDDR6X 20GBPS that actually rips down the capabilities of pcie3.0x16 dispute of that games can't even utilize that even if you have it on Xeon with 512GB 

EXCEPT OF THAT GO STILL WITH 4 OR 6-CH XEON W CPU'S SO YOU HAVE AT LEAST EQUALLY BANDWITH AND THE CHIPSET THAT TRIES TO HANDLE ALL YOUR OTHER PCIE DEVICES AT THE SAME TIME GOTS WHAT IT NEEDS TO GET TO PROVIDE MEMORY BANDWITH ! STILL PCIE 3.0 AND CORE I9-9900K SUCKER CPU IS THE ULTIMATE BOTTLE NECK! THIS IS TWO STEPS NEXT GEN HIGH-END GPU NOT COMPARABLE WHAT WAS MAXWELL TO PASCAL OR IT TO TURING THATS ALL OF THOSE THREE STEPS AT ONE! 

REMEMBER ALSO THAT THE TEST CPU ARE 14nm 
or if AMD half 7 half 14nm but but.... Those CPU'S are like coupling 1.4 turboed costra or corolla 300hp with BMW M6 body where the RTX 3090 is the body and sync and that weighs about 3times the fanboy teen tuning machines!

Didn't you notice that 1080p gaming you are insane to get that

THEN I MUST NOTIFY YOU THAT THERE ACTUALLY ARE NO 3840*2160 120HZ+ SCREENS ON 1ms gtg really available at the moment I bet no test were done with right peripherals either... Is there even a cable that supports that!!

+Your fastest pcie 3.0 m.2 SSD can't keep up with that monster!!!!

1500E/S OR L. - IS AN ULTIMATE BARGAIN 

-THE CARD IS SAME AS DATACENTER A100 BUT HIGHER CLOCKED HIGHER SPECKED SO GET AN EPYC AND STOP COMPLAINING THE CRAP YOU READ AT THE MOMENT  - IT IS INVALUABLE INFO...  IT'S STILL ABOUT SAME PRICE THAN RTX 2080TI (IF YOU GOT ONE GET RID OF IT FAST BEFORE INTELS Q1/2021 10nm monster Xeons are out there!!!!*



xela333 said:


> Looks like this Zotac card is one of the models potential effected by the crash to desktop power delivery issue. To hit that price, they cheaped out on components and a firmware update to reduce clocks is probably going to be the only fix.




Nononon ZOTAC IS THE ONLY ONE WHO REALIZES THE FACT THAT YOU DON'T HAVE TWO 8-SOCKET POWER DELIVERY ON YOUR PSU UNLESS IT IS 2000W+ with price tag of 300-400e still rare as hell the 


-btw my 2013 dual Xeon mines 10000h/s with single muma active only can reach almost 15000h/s xmr with both numas activated peaked even at 27000h/s with only CPUs what do you get from gpu minigs or ryzens


----------



## Mussels (Nov 27, 2020)

This cards on sale (hah!) from $3k Au down to $2500 Au, and its the only RTX or 6800XT card in stock in the whole country it seems


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 27, 2020)

The Perfection Builds said:


> *ARE YOU THAT SIMPLE PEOPLE THAT YOU DON'T GET THE SIMPLE FACT *(snip)


Calm ya farm there little fella, no need to shout or use bold like you are all important.
Forget your meds today?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 23, 2020)

I own this card. Its absolutely killer. I went from a 1080 Ti to this and couldn't be happier. Steep price but hopefully it will last me a few years before upgrading, maybe longer this time. I play on a 4k screen so every extra bit of GPU juice I can squeeze the better.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 23, 2020)

Birdito said:


> has been extensively shown beating not just its predecessor, the RTX 2080, by a high double-digit percent
> Excuse me but the bilibili video benchmark by video cards shows only 8 to 9 % compared to the 3080 .  That is high SINGLE digits So much hype and many false claims in this launch.


Agreed, an 8k gaming card (sold as such by the owner) gets 30fps with dlss on in cyberpunk(6 without), hype train yet no one calls it a hype train if it's Nvidia's CEO saying it.
AHH n that price.


----------



## tjtremor999 (Feb 8, 2021)

The VRM configuration should be updated on this article. You missed 2 phases.

It's 4 phases for MEM.
It's 14 phases for core: 9 phases vcore1, 5 phases vcore2.
*This matches the phase count for this board at 18phases (see back PCB pic).*


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 8, 2021)

tjtremor999 said:


> The VRM configuration should be updated on this article. You missed 2 phases.
> 
> It's 4 phases for MEM.
> It's 14 phases for core: 9 phases vcore1, 5 phases vcore2.
> *This matches the phase count for this board at 18phases (see back PCB pic).*


Thanks, fixed. Not sure how I could count that wrong. Maybe I copied text from another review and forgot to update


----------



## chaoshusky (Oct 5, 2021)

WhiteNoise said:


> I own this card. Its absolutely killer. I went from a 1080 Ti to this and couldn't be happier. Steep price but hopefully it will last me a few years before upgrading, maybe longer this time. I play on a 4k screen so every extra bit of GPU juice I can squeeze the better.


I agree, kind of.. I went for the Zotac mostly due to the 5 year warranty if i'm honest, despite it using the "worse capacitor layout" and it seemingly being limited to 350 Watts. Plus, although it has plenty of phases it would seem, a few are unpopulated so i'm guessing the Trinity OC model has the extra ones installed? I could be wrong, i just can't seem to find any pictures of both cards stripped down. I did snap some pics of mine though when i fitted the water block! I am half tempted to flash the Trinity OC bios to it as it would seem that has a slightly increased power limit, but as it is, i don't really need to anyway! I don't even bother overclocking...yet. Haha!



W1zzard said:


> Thanks, fixed. Not sure how I could count that wrong. Maybe I copied text from another review and forgot to update


Do you have any idea Mr W1zzard if the Trinity OC card has the unpopulated areas for a couple of extra phases used? The wattage bump isn't massive so i'm guessing that may be reserved for the waterblock and Holo model?


----------



## coradaelu (Feb 5, 2022)

I did BIOS flash to the 1000w BIOS and for now I have it at 450w playing at 4k and everything normal, I don't know if it will affect it for long term, of course I have it in waterblock.


----------



## tjtremor999 (Feb 5, 2022)

coradaelu said:


> I did BIOS flash to the 1000w BIOS and for now I have it at 450w playing at 4k and everything normal, I don't know if it will affect it for long term, of course I have it in waterblock.


With a waterblock, I doubt anything will happen. Been running mine at 500w-600w a few times since last December (when kingpin bios leaked).

I calculated the vrm stages under absolute max allowed for 2x8pin (660w) and core part (9 phases) are around 40a per 50a stage.
The rest,  mem phases(4), and cache,mem controller phases(5) don't reach that high for usage.

From around 500w+, the PCIE power at the slot starts to climb very high 90w-100w(max). Chances if the gpu slot didn't fry by now, it will hold you forever.


----------



## coradaelu (Apr 16, 2022)

tjtremor999 said:


> With a waterblock, I doubt anything will happen. Been running mine at 500w-600w a few times since last December (when kingpin bios leaked).
> 
> I calculated the vrm stages under absolute max allowed for 2x8pin (660w) and core part (9 phases) are around 40a per 50a stage.
> The rest,  mem phases(4), and cache,mem controller phases(5) don't reach that high for usage.
> ...


Thanks for the info, I have been running it at 480w since then and everything has worked fine so far on the Trinity 3090.


----------



## chaoshusky (May 7, 2022)

Jesus..the bravery! I have been running the OC version for my card since i posted my last message with no issues, allowing me to pull 386-390W instead of 350..but 450+? I'm sure it nets an improvement in performance, but doesn't seem to be much in the way of returns the higher you go...besides potentially killing the card! lol I'd try an alternative BIOS on my Zotac if someone could confirm all the output ports would work as i use all 3 DP outputs plus the HDMI to run 4 screens..


----------

